# Women's BSA with Internal Hub Brakes



## zuissjw1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm having my "winter projects" garage sale and thought I would post a couple pictures of my more interesting models.  

The first is a BSA women's model that I received, thinking from a poor initial photo that I was getting something with a front Dyno-hub.  Does anyone know if BSA actually made this model, full chain case with internal hub brakes.  It would be a great bike anywhere it rains a lot.  There is a big front fender extension at the bottom that goes nearly to the ground.  I just got the lights working yesterday.  There were actually holes in the frame to route the wire from just behind the headtube to near the rear drop out.  I added new wire during my full rebuild. 

The second bike is also I think somewhat rare or uncommon.  It's a 1958 women's Raleigh with the SW hub (working very well at this time).  Actually, I think my hub is from the period after the improvements were made to the hub internals.  It's got a nice Brooks saddle and saddle bag.  This bike also has the Raleigh brakes with soldered cables.  Finally, this is the first Raleigh I've had with the "grey stripe" rims, a slight different processing in the area by the spokes that give the rims almost a two tone effect.  Anyway, just thought I would share.  Regads, John


----------

